# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  There's a Rat in my Kitchen What am I Gunna DO ?

## seano

Look what I found lounging itself rather dead this morning next to one of my shoes .... looks like it bit off more than it could chew with my cat  :15 4 128:   during the night .

Bad quality pic ...shitty phone of mine

----------


## Gibo

Im gonna fix that rat!

----------


## seano

> Im gonna fix that rat!


 :Wink:  That's what Im Gunna Do !

----------


## Maca49

You need to do some thing about your feet, toe jam killed that rat :Wink:

----------


## seano

> You need to do some thing about your feet, toe jam killed that rat


Hey they're my "Stepping out shoes"    :Wink:   lol

----------


## Maca49

Commonly known as Rat Traps? :Wink:

----------


## seano

> Commonly known as Rat Traps?


You know what they say ... " If the Shoe Fits?" .............      :Wink: 

............And does the job ... kinda

----------


## seano

My four year ole ... said when he got up this morning "there's a hedgehog on the floor" ....

----------


## JoshC

I hope you've got it hanging in the chiller mate. Whip it's eye fillets out in the am for a gourmet Sunday breakfast. Yum!

----------


## Survy

Don't waste a good rat, pop a cap in its ass... SHoot it

----------


## seano

Yes might have to start patrolling the house during the night with the home defender shotty  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## P38

> Yes might have to start patrolling the house during the night with the home defender shotty


Hahahaha

Be bloody carefull Seano this may end in tears.

My cousin when he was about 11yrs old saw a ferret run into the washouse.
He grabbed his dads 410 and a couple of rounds and snuck up on it blasting it through the doorway while it was up against the opposite wall.
He got the Ferret all right but said opposite wall got peppered with shot and behind said wall was the bathroom.
The old cast iron bath also got peppered and big hunks of enamel were missing from the inside of the bath as a result.

It was fair to say Words where said and belt buckles were loosened and Micheal wasn't allowed out to play after school for some years after this. He also got really good at doing chores around the house too for some reason.

The lesson learned here is 
"Never leave a Firearm and ammunition where a child or any unauthorised person can get to it" and 
"Always check your firing zone before pulling the trigger".

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

Big rat.  Interesting how cats leave them for you to clean up.

----------


## Nibblet

> *Big rat*.  Interesting how cats leave them for you to clean up.


Or really small shoes? Undecided here...

----------


## roig

Must be a female, no antlers!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

I had one climb through the bath room window and fall into the bath in the middle of the night. Noise of the scratching woke me up. BIG water rat , I grabbed the cat and chucked in in the bath, but no way was he having it on, was out he door and gone. So I got a big plastic bag and a stick, held the bag open one end of the bath and poked the rat with the stick, he ran into the bag. Now he's the trick, start swinging the bag round and round, centrifugal force is a handi weapon, and go find a conc path, wack wack wack until plenty of blood! Then bin it

----------


## Rushy

> I had one climb through the bath room window and fall into the bath in the middle of the night. Noise of the scratching woke me up. BIG water rat , I grabbed the cat and chucked in in the bath, but no way was he having it on, was out he door and gone. So I got a big plastic bag and a stick, held the bag open one end of the bath and poked the rat with the stick, he ran into the bag. Now he's the trick, start swinging the bag round and round, centrifugal force is a handi weapon, and go find a conc path, wack wack wack until plenty of blood! Then bin it


That is resourceful Maca49

----------


## seano

> I had one climb through the bath room window and fall into the bath in the middle of the night. Noise of the scratching woke me up. BIG water rat , I grabbed the cat and chucked in in the bath, but no way was he having it on, was out he door and gone. So I got a big plastic bag and a stick, held the bag open one end of the bath and poked the rat with the stick, he ran into the bag. Now he's the trick, start swinging the bag round and round, centrifugal force is a handi weapon, and go find a conc path, wack wack wack until plenty of blood! Then bin it


Food for thought there maca

----------


## seano

> Hahahaha
> 
> Be bloody carefull Seano this may end in tears.
> 
> My cousin when he was about 11yrs old saw a ferret run into the washouse.
> He grabbed his dads 410 and a couple of rounds and snuck up on it blasting it through the doorway while it was up against the opposite wall.
> He got the Ferret all right but said opposite wall got peppered with shot and behind said wall was the bathroom.
> The old cast iron bath also got peppered and big hunks of enamel were missing from the inside of the bath as a result.
> 
> ...


All good Pete,Im not really planning on going all "BlackOps" during the night, just a figure of speech.Think ill leave the Field rats to the cat..we currently getting about 2-3 a week lately bought into house by cat ... always left whole ..sometimes a bit of a bleed out.As for the rabbits they bring in .. usually its just the guts, ears and tail left over ..always a nice surprise for the morning

----------


## seano

> Big rat.  Interesting how cats leave them for you to clean up.


Story my life Rushy ... guess that's why they call me "The HouseBitch" Around home ... lol   :Thumbsup:

----------


## P38

> All good Pete,Im not really planning on going all "BlackOps" during the night, just a figure of speech.Think ill leave the Field rats to the cat..we currently getting about 2-3 a week lately bought into house by cat ... always left whole ..sometimes a bit of a bleed out.As for the rabbits they bring in .. usually its just the guts, ears and tail left over ..always a nice surprise for the morning


Seano

Wait till they bring home a frog to play with.

Man do those things scream when they are being attacked.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Maca49

> All good Pete,Im not really planning on going all "BlackOps" during the night, just a figure of speech.Think ill leave the Field rats to the cat..we currently getting about 2-3 a week lately bought into house by cat ... always left whole ..sometimes a bit of a bleed out.As for the rabbits they bring in .. usually its just the guts, ears and tail left over ..always a nice surprise for the morning


If you do black ops make sure you put your running legs on First?

----------


## seano

> If you do black ops make sure you put your running legs on First?


List...
Running Legs
Muzzle ... For the Rat NOT Me ... lol  ..depending on who your talking to 
poking stick
pak n slave bag
What have I forgotten ...?

----------


## Maca49

> List...
> Running Legs
> Muzzle ... For the Rat NOT Me ... lol  ..depending on who your talking to 
> poking stick
> pak n slave bag
> What have I forgotten ...?


Toilet door

----------


## EeeBees

Caught two mice today...two down thousands to go... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

> Caught two mice today...two down thousands to go...


Stewed,poached, fried,casseroled, microwaved, lots of ways to cook em, so plenty of stock no prob.

----------


## EeeBees

:Grin:  :Grin:  brother sent me photos of mice in plague proportions in SA (Aust) ... simply crazy!!

----------


## Maca49

I leave permanent poison laid in my shed in Taupo and they go thru it, always set traps in Tauranga start very winter. Had 4 this yr

----------


## EeeBees

Oooops, forgot kehabs....you could do at least four per skewer!!!!

----------


## Scouser

> Food for thought there maca


That'll be 'one in ten'........seano.......

----------


## seano

> That'll be 'one in ten'........seano.......


Nice one  Scouser   :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup: 
Cuts to 3rd Verse ....

_I`m the murderer and the victim 
The licence with the gun_
I`m a sad and bruised old lady 
In an ally in a slum 
I`m a middle aged businessman 
With chronic heart disease 
I`m another teenaged suicide 
In a street that has no trees

 :Wink:

----------


## roig

Does anyone squeal like a girl here then when the little or big buggers run at you? When I was around 10yrs old a mouse ran up inside the old mans trouser leg (probably after the cheese) he whipped then down fast, hell it was funny!!  
 :Mouse:

----------


## sakokid

jump in your car, go down the road and grab a few 1080 pellets from DOC. throw them all around your house and even in the water tank. this should get rid of your rodent problem pretty quick. it is a very safe substance to use, I know because I have seen DOC dump it in our waterways!!! :Pissed Off:

----------


## seano

> Does anyone squeal like a girl here then when the little or big buggers run at you? When I was around 10yrs old a mouse ran up inside the old mans trouser leg (probably after the cheese) he whipped then down fast, hell it was funny!!


When my wife see's rats or mice she SCREAMS .. both my kids SCREAM !! I let out a little yelp .. then we all SCREAM FOR ICECREAM !!!    :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## seano

Well woke up this morning and this little gem was lying in the lounge floor ......   Im thinking to myself lucky it wasn't left on my pillow in my bed ....The Cats might be trying to tell me something .......   :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## roig

Seems to me he lost his head over something...

----------


## Pointer

> Oooops, forgot kehabs....you could do at least four per skewer!!!!


Washed down with some red red wine?

----------


## Dundee



----------

